# Finally Direct Fitting Foam lance to Black and Decker



## lockhrt999 (Aug 3, 2012)

First of all big thanks to DW, it helped me a lot deciding my purchase.

I decided to buy Black and decker PW even though I knew that there wasn't a direct fit foam lance available for it. I bought PW 1700SPX which is rated for pressure output of 130 bar. I bought B&D over bosch or karcher (both 100bar) because it was at the same price.

I decided to order foam lance with lavor connector even knowing that it wasn't going to be a direct fit. I read someone used lathe tool to size the lavor connector down to B&D's. I thought of doing same.

Now if you're reading this then let me tell you that there were only two ways of connecting a snow foam lance to any black and decker power washer (trust me I've done serious googling on this). No matter where you look there's no B&D connector.

1. You buy the foam lance with lavor connector and the use lathe as mentioned above. If you're lucky you'll get it working.
2. You buy foam lance with either karcher or lavor fitting and then also procure gun and hose pipe of the same company.

But as the reason of this write up there's a third way(the best way)!! 
It was the biggest coincidence I have ever came across my whole life. Here's what happened, I ordered a foam lance from UK with lavor connector knowing that I'm to use lathe once it gets here. I also happened to order a B&D angle (45 degree bend) nozzle (PAN01) from the domestic ebay site. Both arrived on the same day. And you won't believe what was inside B&D Angle nozzle box. Inside there was a bend nozzle lance which was actually a lavor lance and A LAVOR TO BLACK AND DECKER CONVERTER!!! My newly bought foam lance fit perfectly in it.

So guys we have a fine way to use foam lance with black and decker power washer! You buy Black and decker angle (45 degree) nozzle (model is PAN01) and you end up having both the nozzle and the converter. There are a few websites who sell converters but there's no website who sells such specific converter. And nevertheless this nozzle great for doing underbody, wheel arcs etc,. still it's cheap, should be around $10. Here's just a reference link to the product http://www.machpowertools.com/Produ...ck-decker-pan-01-angle-nozzle/pid-864141.aspx

Note they don't ship out of the India. So're gonna have to find it on the International stores. Or even contact local B&D supplier.
Let me know if anyone's interested I can post pics about it.

Cheers and Big Thanks to DW Community. :thumb:


----------



## clarky_x (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi. May have found an alternative answer. Company called expand-it sell brushes at B&Q that claim to have B&D adapter in the box. Cheapest brush is £16.98 and has about 5 adapters of different types with it.

http://uk.expand-it.eu/161/pressure-washer-accessories/adapters-and-connectors/PWA302.htm


----------



## clarky_x (Jul 20, 2013)

Ah, ha. Looks like I may have found just the adapter on it's own for £4.

http://www.magic-parts.co.uk/acatal...Black---Decker-bayonet-PWA302-5132000167.html


----------



## @JamesSM (Oct 8, 2013)

clarky_x said:


> Ah, ha. Looks like I may have found just the adapter on it's own for £4.
> 
> http://www.magic-parts.co.uk/acatal...Black---Decker-bayonet-PWA302-5132000167.html


Will this B&D adaptor fit the Autobrite Direct Snow Foam lance with a Lavor fitting?


----------

